# Mystic 30?



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any thoughts, experience with, or impressions of the Mystic 30? Went to look at one today. It's like a giant catboat, but cutter-rigged. Seems like it'd be really slow, though, or am I mistaken?

MYSTIC 30 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
Legnos Mystic 30, 1979, Mayo, Maryland, sailboat for sale from Sailing Texas, yacht for sale


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

I should have known better - someone posted this same query on another site and has been waiting for three years for an answer.

Meanwhile, I found this brochure, just in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I did have a look at your first links.. not a boat many will be familiar with, only 24 built. looks like a decent, 'cute' shoal draft cruiser, but as with any older boat 'eyes wide open'....


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

willyd said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts, experience with, or impressions of the Mystic 30? Went to look at one today. It's like a giant catboat, but cutter-rigged. Seems like it'd be really slow, though, or am I mistaken?
> 
> MYSTIC 30 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
> Legnos Mystic 30, 1979, Mayo, Maryland, sailboat for sale from Sailing Texas, yacht for sale


Who cares? Just sit on it or stand beside it on the dock and soak it in.


----------



## NaviGsr (Sep 17, 2009)

Not slow at all!

Granted I had _some_ current here.  The boat is pretty quick in light air. Plenty of canvas as designed. I think the balance is ruined if you pull the yankee in favor of a genoa. With the regular rig, you have to reef the main fairly early to be comfortable.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the look of it, as it is cute. I am a bit confused by the drawings, how does one enter the head the door looks to also be the ladder to the companion way? It also looks like there is a door to an aft cabin from the head with seats by the engine is that just for maintenance? Might not be bad "time out seats" for the kids though!


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Catboat??? I was under the impression that a Cat was typically a Bay workboat with the mast fwd in the bows with a huge, single (sometimes gaff rigged) sail. What would make the linked hull a "catboat"?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

deltaten said:


> Catboat??? I was under the impression that a Cat was typically a Bay workboat with the mast fwd in the bows with a huge, single (sometimes gaff rigged) sail. What would make the linked hull a "catboat"?


You are right a cat boat is single un-stayed mast forward. This is obviously not a cat boat, but apparently they are referring to the cabin top going far forward and hull shape looking reminiscent of a cat boat.


----------



## Michael Bailey (Sep 10, 2021)

Mystic 30 cutters are very good boats. They are not racers, they are cruisers. So many racing boats ma
View attachment 141855

y pass you by to windward. They are very pretty both outside and inside when well maintained. They are roomy and comfortable inside. We have owned and sailed ours for almost 10 years now and I still have to appreciate what a pretty boat Peter Legnos designed and built. We often sail at 6 knots and have done better than 7 knots on a broad reach with a good wind. Like all cutters you have to work a little harder to get going to weather fast. Our rig is as originally designed. I did change the rudder to a higher aspect ratio and that was a big plus in performance.


----------

